#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  ASTM E23-18 needed

## hakkik

Hi,



ASTM E23-18 needed,

thanks in advanceSee More: ASTM E23-18 needed

----------


## piratininga

See here
Part IA
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hakkik

Thanks but this is E23-16b. I need recent version E23-18

----------


## ELDAR NDT

> Thanks but this is E23-16b. I need recent version E23-18



 :Saturn:

----------


## daniel.torres

Thanks Eldar

----------


## perroloko

can you upload again the file that won't let me download it? thank you very much

----------


## perroloko

up  :Frown:

----------


## oilmanAli

> up



 :Lemo:

----------

